# Camargue Horses



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

I know these aren't pets but I thought I would post them anyway for any horse lovers to see.


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow did you take these?they a gorgeous


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! I love Carmargue's i have a couple of pictures. But these are AMAZING!!


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks..yes I took them a couple of weeks back in Camargue, France. They are lovely horses and very gentle...but maybe not with each other


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Those are some fabulous shots. What a beautiful, emotive subject. You have a very talented eye there my friend.


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

:eek6: WOW!! amazing photos!!


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks all..glad you enjoyed them 

Dave


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lovely photo's Davetee. Lucky you going to the Camargue.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Loved these when i checked out your photos the other day :thumbup:.

Good job you are used to moving targets, my spaniel can really shift .

Checked with my mate about May and she seemed to think it was ok, will double check and be in touch


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Nothing more beautiful than seeing horses living as they should!!! Absolutely stunning photo's! Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

Update: These pics have just got me the following awards...which I'm really pleased about.

3 awards in the SWPP Annual Awards.

1) Photographer of the Year in the Open Category

2) Members Choice Photographer of the Year

3) 2nd Overall Photographer of the Year


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous 

Congratulations on the awards, you must be so proud x


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

My otherhalf has just been on your website and is really really really impressed 

You get the thumbs up from him :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

davetee said:


> Update: These pics have just got me the following awards...which I'm really pleased about.
> 
> 3 awards in the SWPP Annual Awards.
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC Mate !!!! , couldn't be more happy for you, and well deserved :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

The 1st one in particular would make a great commercial print


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

davetee said:


> Update: These pics have just got me the following awards...which I'm really pleased about.
> 
> 3 awards in the SWPP Annual Awards.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Dave. :thumbup:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Lovely photographs


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful photographs! they are just breathtaking! i wanna go there, i love seeing horses in the wild


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are brilliant pics its nice to see horses in there natural habitat and acting like normal horses


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks all


----------

